# Par came today!



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone

Our par came today and it is great. As you will know it asks for our comments. I'm struggling about what to put, any thoughts? Panel is in 2 weeks, I can hardly believe it's happening after all this time! 
X


----------



## Smudgey (Mar 13, 2012)

Great news ! I honestly can't remember what we out on ours , if anything !


----------



## EverHopefulmum (Sep 23, 2009)

Under comments, i literally wrote "none". 


We had some differences of opinion with our SW at the time, but still believed he would never submit a PAR that he thought wouldn't get us through panel, so didn't think any comments were needed.


Goodluck at Panel x


----------



## AoC (Oct 28, 2008)

I think we just said things like how pleased we were with it, how we felt it accurately reflected us, and how we looked forward to panel.


----------



## Mummy DIY Diva (Feb 18, 2012)

I was under the impression from our sw that the comments was if you disputed anything or any factual inaccuracies.  But it might be something that varies so I'd check with sw what they expect there.  We emailed sw factual tweaks and wrote none in the comments box.


----------



## dandlebean (Feb 24, 2013)

We didn't comment on ours, despite a couple of inaccuracies. We trusted our SW and were only thinking then of getting through AP. We didn't receive our PAR until very soon before the panel and we were afraid that if we wanted to make a lot of corrections, we wouldn't make panel! 

However, I do wish we'd bothered to correct the minor things now - as of course, the PAR's also sent to SWs/FFs for any potential links. 

Our things were so minor, they didn't seem worth bothering about initially. They'd come from jokes that DH had made about me not being a morning person and that he was the better cook, but it had been presented in the PAR to sound as though I wake up late and can't cook at all! We had a linking meeting recently and the SW/FF were asking me what I'd do if the kids woke me up early. I explained that I get up early anyway and they said; "That's not what your PAR says!" I had no idea what to say then!


----------



## babybiggles73 (Feb 15, 2010)

We just had our PAR as well, our panel date is feb 5th...... 
good luck with yours x x x


----------



## flickJ (Feb 9, 2012)

SW sent our PAR today    

Just for us to look through, in case there are any glaring mistakes (not noticed anything yet  )

In the comments section, we were told to say anything major we disagreed with - but otherwise to get SW to change small inaccuracies and then to just say we were happy with the report and HS process


----------



## clo76 (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi everyone

I ended up putting that we were happy with the comments and that us was a true reflection of us. Panel is Tuesday, I feel sick with worry. Last night I dreamt about not getting approved, and on the way home we went to a zoo and walked out with a lion on a lead. Weird! I can't seem to unwind, had a lot of wedding stuff to sort out this week aswell. Who knows May be tonight I'll dream I married a millionaire!! 

Dandlebean I can't believe they made it come across that way in your par, what do they think you would do if your child woke you up. Sw's questions can be quite strange at times!!! Good luck with your panel.

Babybiggles good luck with panel. 

Thanks everyone. X


----------

